# Skeet shooting on cruise ships



## Manatee (Mar 16, 2018)

Skeet shooting used to be a staple on cruise ships, but I have not seen it in years.  I used to enjoy it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2018)

Yup.  I remember seeing it but I never participated.   I was too busy eating.


----------

